# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Iron Ox, Inc., robot farming, San Carlos, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - ironox.com

youtube.com/IronOx

facebook.com/ironoxfarms

twitter.com/ironoxfarms

linkedin.com/company/iron-ox

instagram.com/ironoxfarms

Co-founder and CEO - Brandon Alexander

Co-founder - Jon Binney

Products and projects:

robotic greenhouses

----------

